# Explosive Q-Tip shooting done with a slingshot not a Volquartsen 10/22 rifle



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's one from the TopShot television series on the History channel... when they were doing exhibition shooting with tuned and scoped Volquartsen 10/22 rifles from 25 feet away... AND they even had misses! 
I did it with a Shrike Pocket Predator slingshot from 33 feet away.... the big differences were I shot the very tip of the Q-tips to activate a little explosive compound/charge on there, and the Topshot guys were able to get away with scrapes and barely touchs on the entire Qtip... plus I did it from further away, and didn't use a scope!

This was an easily done challenge, but the third shot almost took out my camera after being deflected a little due to the explosion of the Qtip.... this stunt almost cost me a new camera!
Next time I use explosives, I think I'll use a little polycarb shield.






So.... are slingshots merely toys? I don't think so either!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

great shooting bill, you dont get much better than that


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Great stuff Bill and yes they are toys shhhs! that's what I want our governments to think


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another great demonstration of your expertise!!! You must be the accuracy king! Figure out how to put those abilities into a bottle, and I will buy a case!

I agree with slingshot_sniper ... gotta keep folks thinking of these things as toys!

I don't have TV, so did not see the show. But couldn't decent shooters with scoped air rifles do what you described them doing? I do not understand why they needed tricked out .22s.

Yep, a bit of polycarb shield might be prudent ... cheaper than a new camera.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Charles said:


> Another great demonstration of your expertise!!! You must be the accuracy king! Figure out how to put those abilities into a bottle, and I will buy a case!
> 
> I agree with slingshot_sniper ... gotta keep folks thinking of these things as toys!
> 
> ...


On Topshot they were making it out like it's some sort of a real "feat"... so I wanted to show it's really not that big of a deal. My Father and Grandfather both used to light matches from further away than 25' using open sights... so I was a little disappointed in the decline of the quality shooting Topshot is trying portray as extraordinary... when I think of it as fairly ordinary.
Seeing the level of shooting these guys are at.... I think even I would stand a good chance of winning this competition!

I've got a little polycarb shield about ready to use and I'm thinking shooting exploding cards might be a neat challenge as well as entertaining....


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Amazing!! Just amazing!

What is the explosive?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is so awesome. Thank you for this video!~

And NO slingshots are certainly not toys!


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

Superb marksmanship Bill. Bet you've got a few gunslingers among your forefathers


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Excellent marksmanship. Your shooting is amazing.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Darn it Bill - you keep forcing me to practice more ... there aren't enough hours in the day!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Nothing less than awesome Bill


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow great shooing Bill


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Superb marksmanship Bill. Bet you've got a few gunslingers among your forefathers


Maybe more than a few....


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Understood! The explosive only made your out of this world marksmanship that much more AWESOME!!

Thanks for keeping the bar exceptionally high


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I would love to have seen that shooting in later evening when the explosions would have been dramatic in failing light.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Very well done.


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Another highly entertaining vid Bill, is it nitro cellulose you're using?







Were great fans of "interactive" plinking up here.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I thought I had a good day of shooting and now after viewing your awesome shooting ability I just have to hang my head and keep plinking away day after day.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again, Guys... it took a while to get to this level... but to me it's worth it. Everybody has a different level of accuracy at which they'll be satisfied at... I'm not there yet, as I'm sure most of you aren't either... so quality practices is the key!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks again, Guys... it took a while to get to this level... but to me it's worth it. Everybody has a different level of accuracy at which they'll be satisfied at... I'm not there yet, as I'm sure most of you aren't either... so quality practices is the key!


Brain transplant, brain transplant .... gimme that brain transplant. I could trade mine in for a good price, as it's hardly been used ....









Well, Bill ... I think it is like a lot of other skills. Some have just the right anatomy and neurophysiology, and some do not. I used to run a lot ... could do a marathon in less than 3 hours. But no matter how much I trained, I could not do one in less that 2.5 hours ... just did not have the body for it. Certainly your practice and dedication has a great deal to do with your abilities ... but you also must have some remarkable physical characteristics as well, such as excellent eye sight for an obvious example. No matter how much I practice, I do not think I could reach your skill level.
















Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Bill,

How long have you been practicing with a slingshot, compared to your other disciplines? I'm curious how _you_ value your archery, other shooting practice, and martial arts background as directly beneficial to your slingshot shooting abilities. Certain physical and mental training you've practiced over a lifetime must play a part in being able to hold still while aiming, release consistently, judge the trajectory of your ammo, etc. Do _you_ think someone without the same background in those other disciplines can get to be as good as you, just by practicing slingshot shooting? Or maybe a better way to ask that is, do you think that you could've gotten to be as good as you are without your other background and training?


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I guess I'm trying to get some insight as to what you've taken away from those other disciplines that have been directly applicable to slingshot shooting. I imagine that mental disciplines you've practiced to stay calm and focused, physical muscle building, breath awareness and control, all help. What are the things that you think about as most helpful?

I'm also curious what you think about _when you're shooting_. What are the main things you focus on to ensure yourself that you're aiming well?

Thank you for any insight!


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Bill, amazing shooting. I really wish you would try to audition for the next Top Shot. It would be really fun to see you on the show.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Bill that's pretty awesome, im sure that you parctice a lot and are able to with that enviable Texas weather. I remember that you mentioned before that you also split cards with your 9mm handgun, you seem to have a great eye for shooting as well as designing wonderful creative sling shots. You are such a great addition to our communitity here on the forum. I appreciate all that you do. 
I have am odd but maybe natural question: can you share with us how the exploding Q-tips are made? 
thank you! Duke


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Once again that's some amazing shooting your doing. I still get happy if I hit a tin can more than a couple times in a row. Then I watch one of your videos and feel pathetic


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

And I thought the people on top shot were good


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again Guys... really wish I could share how to make high explosives from common household chemicals on an open forum.... but it's post 9/11!

Charles, you're right to some degree but the thing is... with slingshots you can pick and choose different designs that fit your preferences, draw weights can be personally set and a myriad of other things can be done to help the individual get better... I'm not saying you will be as good as the best, but certainly almost everyone has room for improvement in some area!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Charles, you're right to some degree but the thing is... with slingshots you can pick and choose different designs that fit your preferences, draw weights can be personally set and a myriad of other things can be done to help the individual get better... I'm not saying you will be as good as the best, but certainly almost everyone has room for improvement in some area!


Of course you are right, Bill. Some of us just have a LOT more room for improvement than others ...









Cheers ... Charles


----------

